# jumpstarting other vehicles



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

When I went through the manual for my Cruze it showed me how to jumpstart another vehicle and yet my salesman and the service reps at my dealership said I should not jumpstart other vehicles, ever. They said it is too risky due to the possibility of frying a computer or somesuch thing on my car. Is it really that much of a risk to use my car to jump start other peoples? Thanks in advance Mike


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't think your salesman knew what he was talking about


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

you just want to make sure that your cables are neg to neg and postitive to positive and that when you start hooking them up the loose ones dont touch each other or anything else. You can damage electrical components if you create a short by doing the above wrong. Not a big enough deal to leave someone stranded for a jump start.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Actually you do not connect negative to negative battery terminals. You connect negative from the good battery to a good ground metal part of the dead battery's car. Only use the battery terminal if you have no other choice because you will get a spark when you make that final connection, and you don't want fire or explosions.

Lots more info: How To Jump Start A Car - CarBuyingTips.com guide to jumpstarting a dead car battery


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

On sedanman's comment; whats nice is that the manual gives you a very clear diagram of how to do it. Thats why I was so surprised at how adamant the service guys and salesman were about the issue. So I am going to put the jumper cables in the car and hopefully I can be a hero some day. Nothing like giving my ego a boost at the same time I give someone's car a boost. lol


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

just hook everything up right and you should be fine


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

sedanman said:


> Actually you do not connect negative to negative battery terminals. You connect negative from the good battery to a good ground metal part of the dead battery's car.


This is right! Also I recommend to keep your car engine idling.
Only mistake that can kill your computer is to inverse the negative with positive cable!  Don’t laugh, I saw it happening! Also instead of classical red-black cables, I found something new on the market. You can use other wires that are connected to the lighter plugs of both cars. I didn’t try it yet, but you can keep this in your glove box.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I saw the directions, but then noticed how difficult it is to access the negative terminal (covered in plastic.). The dealer suggested only hooking up positive to positive, and ground to ground on BOTH cars. Quite confusing. 
However, there are two very handy brakets attached to the engine block that make for an easy connection. You can't miss them. Also, the manual says there is a safety feature that prevents damage from crossing the poles in case they are hooked up incorrectly.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I noticed that big bracket too. Its in a convenient spot. I tried to get the battery cover off there too but didn't have the time to do it as it wasn't easy in the late afternoon light and I didn't want to break anything. If it ever quits raining I will pop the hood and take another look


----------



## anthony.pompa1717 (Dec 29, 2021)

How can I give someone a jump start for my Chevy Cruze 2017


----------



## anthony.pompa1717 (Dec 29, 2021)

anthony.pompa1717 said:


> How can I give someone a jump start for my Chevy Cruze 2017


Can I give him a jump start the way someone will give me a jump start from under the hood next to the fuse box


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The owners manual tells you where the post is to hook up to in the engine compartment. 

Whether it works or not is a different story since it's covered in paint. Hard to make a good connection with paint.

Otherwise clean out your trunk and use the battery in the spare tire compartment.


----------

